# Walking Banana Plant! (Banana Lilly)



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

So, my banana plant....

It REFUSES to settle anywhere xD I feel like the 3 giant leaves and fourth smaller one are helping it to float... and it's sprouted all sorts of roots off the banana rhizome base that look like legs that are essentially holding it up and closer to the surface. Those roots are pretty strong things! Also, the plant is now starting to sprout a 5th!!! leaf!! :shock: I'm not using ANY ferts and this thing is just taking off!

How do I get it to at least stay in one spot? I've tried everything from partially burying it to getting my log to hold it down... Any ideas? xDD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Tie to the log maybe .


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

fish > ammonia = ferts XD

fun fun fun


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, I might have to tie it to the log... silly plant


----------



## zaphekiel (Dec 4, 2012)

I guess my plant is lazy  I kinda "dug" a hole in the gravel and shoved it in, filling any gaps with the gravel and it has stayed put so far. Some times when I do water changes though it goes flying upward! I do love how well they grow. Good luck with your mobile plant ;D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, I tried digging the hole thing... it didn't work, my silly plant works itself loose from anything I try to anchor it with xD I think I may let it do it's thing for now... maybe the extra weight of a new leaf will hold it down? (I HIGHLY doubt it though)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

leaves will help it float... think lilypads


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, I thought as much xD I may just let it do its thing for now until the stems get longer I suppose. They only reach the top 2/3 mark of the tank right now


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If a stem does reach the top, trim it off from the bottom. leave it to float around your tank. it will grow a second plant =D


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine has been doing this too! I'm going to try and anchor it to a rock or something. It has all these little brown dots on it though, any idea what that is? Its still looking healthy and a new leaf is opening up as we speak so it doesn't seem to be affecting it..



aokashi said:


> If a stem does reach the top, trim it off from the bottom. leave it to float around your tank. it will grow a second plant =D


Great advice, thanks!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know this is a little late
I have 3 different ones, 2 have roots 1 doesnt.
I just bury the roots in my gravel with the 2, and the one without roots I just try to shove down a little ways, as long as most of the banana part is showing it'll grow just fine!


----------

